# Toothpaste for oral herpes - im amazed - It works!



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

I suffer very frequent outbreaks of herpes simplex on my lips and I am SO SO fed up with it! I cant use zovirax or any drugs like that as it just seems to get worse and my skin reacts to it by getting swollen, red and burning. So I have been trying everything in my closet to help it heal faster. Zink-oxide ointment, ithcthammol ointment, aloevera etc. And nothing helps. Till I tried toothpaste!

Its amazing - it works! I've used it twice now and both times it has stopped the blisters. First time I got 3-4 small blisters - used toothpaste for a couple of days and eventually only one of them burst - the others disappeared. Now I got a blister 4 days ago. Put toothpaste on it and - now its GONE - completely gone! With no sideeffects!

Im amazed and just thought I wanted to share as most likely many here suffer something similar. I looked it up online and appearently there is sodium lauryl sulfate in toothpaste - and that has been clinically proven on mice to stop reproduction and slow development of herpes simplex! How cool is that!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Have you ever tried L-lysine? I think it's awesome that you've found something that works, but I avoid any products with SLS & have found L-lysine to be my wonder drug for cold sores. I take it when I feel the first little tingle or when I have a cold or feel stressed/run down & I haven't had an actual sore in years.

It feels awesome to get a handle on cold sores, doesn't it? I suffered from awful ones for years & years. Bleh.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

I recently started taking L-lysine supplements, but my recent outbreak happened anyway. How much do you take? I take 1000 mg a day, but am not sure it's enough, as appearently it didnt prevent my recent outbreak. I believe I read somewhere that you have to take at least 1250 mg a day for it to be effective? Argh - I seem to be taking a lot as it is , and am nervous that there may be sideeffects to it.
I am not worried about using toothpaste - after all lots and lots of people put it in their mouth on a daily basis (me included) so using it on the lips a for a couple of days now and then doesnt seem a big deal to me - especially compared to aciclovir that IME seems a lot harsher and more provoking to my skin. I recently bought an all natural remedy that contains l-lysine for topical use, but that didnt do any good..

I believe to have read that ointments containing high concentrations of tannin has a good effect on cold sores too, but they are not available around here anymore. Maybe online? Anyway after having found toothpaste to be so effective I dont think i'm gonna bother trying a lot of other remedies - it would be nice to find something that prevents outbreaks alltogether though..


----------

